# Hey Canada guys! Help me out!



## tbar21 (Dec 21, 2007)

I live in indiana and Im planning on driving up to ontario to buy some seeds. I dont like the idea of ordering on the internet. Does anyone know of a quality seed shop that is close to the border? The only one i could find was called hiddenjungle.com and they are way closer to New York than Indiana. Its 8 hrs drive to get there. A bit much for a 1 day trip.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 21, 2007)

tbar21 said:
			
		

> I live in indiana and Im planning on driving up to ontario to buy some seeds. I dont like the idea of ordering on the internet. Does anyone know of a quality seed shop that is close to the border? The only one i could find was called hiddenjungle.com and they are way closer to New York than Indiana. Its 8 hrs drive to get there. A bit much for a 1 day trip.


 
Going across the border with the seeds and risking a vehicle search seems a lot more risk to me than simply ordering them from someone.

Who knows what "Homeland Security" will do to you if they catch you with the seeds. If the seeds are taken by customs in the mail, they just put a note in telling you they took them. Nothing else. Why would you do all that driving instead?


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 21, 2007)

The first time I bought seeds I decided to head to Toronto to pick up some seeds.  (Sacred Seeds)  I made a mini vacation out of it.  Stayed in a really nice hotel and had great sushi and cocktails.

Anyways, I didn't trust mail ordering seeds.  I was way to paranoid about someone finding out about the order and myself not knowing about it.  Still kind of feel that way.  So, I emptied all of my seeds into an almost full pack of cigarettes.  I don't smoke, but I learned to never buy cigarettes in Canada again because they go for $12 a pack. 

I waited in line at the border for two hours and was having a panic attack the whole time because almost every car was getting searched.  When I pulled up to the speak with the boarder patrol, they asked me two questions and I was on my way...  Literally 15 seconds at the window.  It was such a rush!  My fiance and I, to this day, joke about getting high on customs. 

There are risks to it, as there is in every aspect of growing.  Quite frankly, I plan on doing it again.  It is so easy to stash a few beans and dogs won't pick them up... From what I hear.  Get yourself a GPS and have a blast dude. :aok:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

ya i know about getting high on customs.
  brought an 1/8th into canada....and got interigated for 2 hours, car serched, K9 unit brought in........then i got let off and they didnt find my bud.
 i was pissin my self .....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 21, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> It is so easy to stash a few beans and dogs won't pick them up... From what I hear.


 
I've seen a demonstration of the dope dogs once. The dog handler put some MJ seeds into a quart of oil and slid it among 10 others after wiping his hands on each of the group. The dog sniffed each of them and "alerted" on the one with the seeds in it.

I know as a fact that I wouldn't take the risk of running into a border problem right now. The borders are hot now with all the other stuff going on.

A little piece of paper in a box saying "We took your seeds" or a pair of handcuffs and a jail cell...no problem for me to make a decision there.

What if they had put the dogs on you at that time, DL? Having a pair of handcuffs slapped on your wrists has to be a drag.

To me, it's a matter of weighing the possible outcomes.


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 21, 2007)

I was coming home from a weekend in Canada with my buddy a few years ago.  I was driving his car due to his extreme hangover.  While waiting in line to go back into the U.S., I remembered that we never took the 3' bong out of the trunk before coming into Canada.  The border officer even looked in the trunk and thankfully didn't look very thoroughly because we would have had a really long night.


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 21, 2007)

Dude, have you ever thought of custom agents letting beans through to bust a guy for growing a few months later?  There was a member here that stated that once... and I wish I remembered who because if they were growing, they would have been done for.  I would rather get busted on the spot rather than loose sleep every night over the thought of someone possibly doing an investigation on the beans.  That is one reason why I took a six month break from growing.  Just because we have differing opinions does not, in any way whatsoever, mean I am right and you are wrong or visa versa. :48:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 21, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Dude, have you ever thought of custom agents letting beans through to bust a guy for growing a few months later? There was a member here that stated that once... and I wish I remembered who because if they were growing, they would have been done for. I would rather get busted on the spot rather than loose sleep every night over the thought of someone possibly doing an investigation on the beans. That is one reason why I took a six month break from growing. Just because we have differing opinions does not, in any way whatsoever, mean I am right
> and you are wrong or visa versa. :48:


 
You're right man. We all have our opinions. I never want to get anywhere near those dope dogs. I hate the idea.

The mail order thing is a completely different set of laws. Attempting to cross the border with seeds gets personal attention from lots of cops. In the mail, they just take them. I've never heard of a single case where anyone was investigated after seeds were confiscated from the mail. I have heard LOTS of stories about nightmare situations at the border.

It's all in the risk level. In the mail, I feel that there is virtually no risk of being busted. When dealing with the gung-ho cops at the border, I think there is LOTS of risk of being cuffed and busted.

Like you said, it's an opinion. Everyone does what they feel right about.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 22, 2007)

Ills stick with the mail its IMO less of a risk at getting popped with the beans and if by chance thay do get taken in the mail oyu can say hey ive had lots of strange things showing up in my mail lately and some of my mail has been not showing up like someone has been stealing it i didnt order them things.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 22, 2007)

ill say this u mess with the mail its all fedral crossing the border with a few seeds all theyd do is prolly take them and smash them into the ground and if not u shure would not be locked up long ,,but i can see one of these days they are gonna stop being so easy on us when they find these seeds in the mail u no and also who is to say they aint already watchin u if they send u a letter stating they took ur seeds u better belive they now ur growin lol and luike i said i no one thing for shure transporting seeds through the mail is a fedral offence ,,,i dout crossing the border with under a gram of seeds is a fedral offence ,,,now dont get me wrong i get mine through the mail and dont worry about it but u better belive that if theyve sent someone a letter than they got u in their little crimnal data base  as a grower ,,but who nows i say get ur seeds how ever u like because no wons way is better than a nother because they are all risky but id say mail is ur best bet for going undetected but if u are detected the trouble u could get in for orderin them through the mail outways what theyd charge u with at the border for some mesley seeds ,,but rember their is always a first time for everything so be carefull doin stuff in the mail is all i can say if u aint willing to do the time dont do the crime,,and dont get me wrong like i said ill keep getting my seeds through the mail cause im ok with taking the chance  good luck bro and this is why i love this site we can all have our own ideas and still like each outher and get along ,,well at least most of us lol










HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2007)

Yo Tom-Tom, I don't know man. When I recently went through the airport, the gung-ho security types were dressed in camo and looking ready to shoot the first mouse they saw.

I'm sure the borders between Canada and Mexico are also manned by these same types of commando looking wannabies.

If I have my choice between the commando dudes from hell or having to read a note from some clerk who opened my mail, I'll choose the clerk.

Way too much tension at the borders lately. Lots of guns and very mean looking people.

Peace!


----------



## jb247 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've made several visits to Canada and taken stuff across, both ways. You need to be a bit stealthy, but it has gone fine for me, so far...once brought back clones, seeds...several times...just be a bit stealthy, and there should be no troubles...when I brought back clones, the customs fella had them right in his hands and never realized what he had...although he couldn't see them...

There is a shop in Windsor...Pete's Pipes on Oullette that carries quite a good stock of seeds, but are a bit pricey. If you want, go up to Sault St. Marie, Ontario, and go to Planetary Pride, it's right on the main drag. Their prices are better, and they have a wider variety.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 24, 2007)

merry xmas tbar21 + welcome to canada. if u do make your way up north, make sure u bring skis, cause as everyone knows - it is cold + lots of snow - 4 sure. to date, i currently grab from 2 shops in toronto "ironseed sales"- (4 locations) - very cool place, obtained some seeds (they also host the cannabis cup in t.o.) on the net , also check out "420 club" -- have seeds (located in kensington market, t.o.), also on the net. good luck


----------



## gangalama (Jan 12, 2008)

tbar21 said:
			
		

> I live in indiana and Im planning on driving up to ontario to buy some seeds. I dont like the idea of ordering on the internet. Does anyone know of a quality seed shop that is close to the border? The only one i could find was called hiddenjungle.com and they are way closer to New York than Indiana. Its 8 hrs drive to get there. A bit much for a 1 day trip.


what province ar eyou closest to?


----------



## ctrain18 (Nov 20, 2008)

i only know of places in vancouver.. the vancouver seed bank haha


----------



## Oscar (Nov 20, 2008)

Ahhh.....just come to the Nations Capital.

Crosstown traffic has what you need....


----------

